# Steam: Änderungen an der Abonnementvereinbarung für EU-Spieler und Abschaffung von Sammelbeschwerden



## Matthias Dammes (1. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Änderungen an der Abonnementvereinbarung für EU-Spieler und Abschaffung von Sammelbeschwerden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Änderungen an der Abonnementvereinbarung für EU-Spieler und Abschaffung von Sammelbeschwerden


----------



## Meckermann (1. August 2012)

"Zwar hätten Sammelklagen in bestimmten Situationen gewisse Vorteile für die Kunden [...]"

...und das kann natürlich nicht toleriert werden!


----------



## Kerusame (1. August 2012)

sammelklagen gehen in deutschland ja sowieso nicht, also seis drum meckermann


----------



## doomkeeper (1. August 2012)

Warum sollte das für Deutschland interessant sein
wenn es die sogenannte "Sammelklage" nicht gibt?

Zumindest nicht in der Form wie aus den USA.

@ Meckermann

Ja freu dich doch. Dadurch dass sie jetzt in Luxemburg
auch vertreten sind, wird es vielleicht / warscheinlich mehr Rechtssicherheit geben
als davor.

siehe News auf hlp.de


> Als Kompromiss bietet die Spieleschmiede allerdings auch an,  Streitigkeiten, die nicht zusammen mit dem Steam-Support gelöst werden  können, von einem Schiedsgericht lösen zu lassen. Sofern die Forderung  unter 10.000 US-Dollar beträgt und laut dem Schiedsrichter nicht maßlos  überzogen ist, übernimmt Valve - egal wie das Verfahren ausgeht - die  anfallenden Gerichtskosten.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. August 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> sammelklagen gehen in deutschland ja sowieso nicht, also seis drum meckermann


 Es gibt aber etwas ähnliches nämlich Streitgenossenschaften. Wobei um das 100% zu verstehen, müsste man sich mit den Begriffen beschäftigen und dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. 

Jedenfalls so wie ich das verstanden habe, wäre es Valve gar nicht möglich dieses per AGB zu verbieten, da dies wohl auch vom Richter angeordnet werden kann.
Streitgenossenschaft – Wikipedia


----------



## doomkeeper (1. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Es gibt aber etwas ähnliches nämlich Streitgenossenschaften. Wobei um das 100% zu verstehen, müsste man sich mit den Begriffen beschäftigen und dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.
> 
> Jedenfalls so wie ich das verstanden habe, wäre es Valve gar nicht möglich dieses per AGB zu verbieten, da dies wohl auch vom Richter angeordnet werden kann.
> Streitgenossenschaft – Wikipedia


 
Das macht jetzt nicht nur Valve nach.

EA und Sony gehören schon längst dazu, nur um 2 davon mal zu nennen 

Wie gesagt. Siehe meinen Beitrag weiter oben.
Aber ich geb zu. Dieses Thema
ist für einen nicht-Insider zu undurchsichtig.

Solange Valve nix anstellt wirds auch keine Diskussionen geben.
Ganz anders der Vorgang bei EA´s Origin.
Gegen "Sammelklage" abgesichert und dann kam das Debakel um Origins Spionagefunktionen. 

Aber wenn sie jetz schon eine neue Niederlassung in Luxemburg aufmachen bringt das "eigentlich" nur Vorteile.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. August 2012)

@doomkeeper
Ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder eine Diskussion anfachen, deshalb nur so viel.

1. Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben dass dieses nur Valve macht, in der News ging es um Valve, da wäre es absolut dämlich sich nicht auf sie zu beziehen.

2. Bis zum heutigen Tage gibt es nicht einen einzigen Hinweis, trotz Überprüfung beispielsweise der c't, dass Origin spioniert. Daher ist es eine einzige Paranoia was Origin betrifft. Oder nenne mir doch mal eine einzige der von dir genannten Spionagefunktionen.

3. Ich glaube eine objektive Beurteilung von dir über EA ist nicht möglich. Gut, könnte man mir vielleicht auch über Valve/Steam vorwerfen, aber zumindest erfinde ich nicht irgendwelche Funktionen die Steam angeblich hat.


----------



## firewing (1. August 2012)

Und das nächstes mal verbieten sie, daß man gegen sie klagen kann.
Ich lach mich krank.
Muhahaha.


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2012)

firewing schrieb:


> Und das nächstes mal verbieten sie, daß man gegen sie klagen kann.
> Ich lach mich krank.
> Muhahaha.


 
und hier bzw. bei Rechtsfragen im Allgemeinen
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal besser nix sagen 
denn dummerweise sind die Sammelklagen in Moment eher ein Problem als wirklich Gerecht, ähnlich wie der Patenthickhack der Patenttrollen bei Spielen, das ganze dient eher Geld zu scheffeln (vorallem für Anwälte) und nicht irgendwo gerechtigkeit den Kunden zukommen zulassen


----------



## doomkeeper (1. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @doomkeeper
> Ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder eine Diskussion anfachen, deshalb nur so viel.
> 
> 1. Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben dass dieses nur Valve macht, in der News ging es um Valve, da wäre es absolut dämlich sich nicht auf sie zu beziehen.
> ...


 
1. Dein Beitrag hat sich aber so gelesen
Als ob valve das einzig böse auf der Welt wäre.
Deswegen hab ich andere Unternehmen ebenfalls
Erwähnt damit es nicht wieder auf ein
"Valve macht alles böse vor und andere ziehen nach"

2. Ich hab hier keine Diskussion über origin angefangen.
Ich habe lediglich geschrieben dass sich ea damals gegen
Sammelklagen abgesichert hat wo es die diskussion
Um origins Spionageaktivitäten gab.

Was verstehst du daran nicht?
Gab es ein Debakel oder nicht?

3. Über ea Rede ich hier nicht. Keine Ahnung was 
Du gelesen hast. Habe lediglich den Zusammenhang erwähnt
Als ea sich damals abgesichert hat bevor die "Probleme" 
Angefangen haben.

Was einen faden Beigeschmack hatte.

Was wegen origin stimmt oder nicht stimmt, geht mir
Schon lange am Zeiger vorbei.

Vielleicht solltest du zuerst richtig lesen bevor du deinen
Emotionen freien lauf gibst...

Herr gott. Immer das gleiche.
Nichts für ungut

Lesen bevor schreiben


----------



## MisterSmith (1. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> 1. Dein Beitrag hat sich aber so gelesen
> Als ob valve das einzig böse auf der Welt wäre.
> Deswegen hab ich andere Unternehmen ebenfalls
> Erwähnt damit es nicht wieder auf ein
> "Valve macht alles böse vor und andere ziehen nach"


Du hast das also aus Prophylaxe gemacht. Wenn du das bei jedem deiner Beiträge machst, hast du aber ganz schön viel zu tun. 
Und ich kann nichts dafür das sich mein Beitrag so liest, liegt an der News und ich habe mehr oder weniger nur den Inhalt davon reflektiert.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> 2. Ich hab hier keine Diskussion über origin angefangen.
> Ich habe lediglich geschrieben dass sich ea damals gegen
> Sammelklagen abgesichert hat wo es die diskussion
> Um origins Spionageaktivitäten gab.
> ...


 Wie man einer anderen News hier auf PCG entnehmen kann, gibt es mittlerweile 21 Millionen registrierte Nutzer. Ein Debakel sieht für mich etwas anders aus....


doomkeeper schrieb:


> 3. Über ea Rede ich hier nicht. Keine Ahnung was
> Du gelesen hast. Habe lediglich den Zusammenhang erwähnt
> Als ea sich damals abgesichert hat bevor die "Probleme"
> Angefangen haben.
> ...


Tut mir Leid, aber das glaube ich dir nicht. Übrigens ich bin die Ruhe selbst, schon den ganzen Tag.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du hast das also aus Prophylaxe gemacht. Wenn du das bei jedem deiner Beiträge machst, hast du aber ganz schön viel zu tun.
> Und ich kann nichts dafür das sich mein Beitrag so liest, liegt an der News und ich habe mehr oder weniger nur den Inhalt davon reflektiert.
> 
> Wie man einer anderen News hier auf PCG entnehmen kann, gibt es mittlerweile 21 Millionen registrierte Nutzer. Ein Debakel sieht für mich etwas anders aus....
> ...


 
Was haben die aktuellen registrierten nutzerzahlen mit der damaligen
Problematik zu tun?

Weiß nicht ob du mit Absicht am Thema vorbeischießt oder wirklich
Nicht genau liest... 

Ob du mir was glaubst oder nicht ist mir eigentlich wurscht 

Informier doch halt.
Ich hab auch nie gesagt dass Sie sich extra wegen origin in voraus
Abgesichert hätten.
Sondern lediglich dass es der selbe Zeitraum war und 
Deswegen die ganze Geschichte so "komisch" war.

Das und nichts anderes 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## MisterSmith (1. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was haben die aktuellen registrierten nutzerzahlen mit der damaligen
> Problematik zu tun?....


 Wenn es damals wirklich ein Debakel gewesen wäre, gäbe es keine 21 Millionen Nutzer. Und ich bezweifle das die Mehrheit der Spieler das überhaupt mitbekommen haben.

Und falls du es vergessen haben solltest, du hast auf meinen Post reagiert und nicht umgekehrt.  Wenn es dir egal ist was ich schreibe wieso antwortest du dann darauf?
Du weißt doch das es dann wieder wie immer in eine Diskussion ausartet.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn es damals wirklich ein Debakel gewesen wäre, gäbe es keine 21 Millionen Nutzer. Und ich bezweifle das die Mehrheit der Spieler das überhaupt mitbekommen haben.


 
Ich bin beeindruckt MisterSmith... 

.. nämlich dass du leider nicht richtig lesen und verstehen kannst was ich überhaupt schreibe.
Vielleicht ein andermal wenn du mal auch wirklich auf meinen Beitrag eingehen kannst.

Wenns mal OnTopic bleibt gern, aber so ists mir zu blöd  

Servus


----------



## MisterSmith (1. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> .. nämlich dass du leider nicht richtig lesen und verstehen kannst was ich überhaupt schreibe....


 Kann sein, aber bei anderen habe ich damit keine Probleme bzw. falls doch wird es einmal richtig gestellt und es ist mir dann klar.


----------



## thoner79 (2. August 2012)

aha, der Steamkeeper mal wieder in Schwurbel-Laune.
Einfach köstlich und wie immer die selben Steam Jubel bzw. Verteidigungs Arien. 
Und wenn irgendwann die Argumente ausgehen dann heißt es wieder "..kannst du nicht lesen..." oder..." verstehst du mein Gesülze nicht..." oder"... ist mir zu blöd wenn ich dich nicht bekehren kann...."

Man man man, wie kann man sich nur immer wieder so rein steigern, wenn einer was gegen das hl. Steam sagt. Aber Hauptsache bei jedem Origin Thread/News einen auf Dauer-Empörten machen und durch die Gegend pöbeln.

Übrigens, wenn jemand den neuen Bedingungen von Steam/Valve nicht zustimmt, dann kann er seine Sammlung in die Haare schmieren, ich kann also meine bezahlten Spiele Dank Valve nicht mehr spielen. 
Aber was solls, Steam is ja soooo gaiiiiil, denn man hat ja Auto-Updates und Freundeslisten und nicht zu vergessen die super (Ramsch) Sales. 
Hauptsache billig, wen stören da schon die Gängelungssoftware, die man für sämtliche Spiele installieren und starten muss oder dass man für ein Spiel zahlt und es nicht mehr weiter verkaufen kann. Ach ja, ich vergaß, das löst nur dann Empörungs-Stürme aus, wenn es im Zusammenhang mit Origin oder Uplay erwähnt wird, beim gaaaiiilen Steam spielt es natürlich keine Rolle.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. August 2012)

thoner79 schrieb:


> aha, der Steamkeeper mal wieder in Schwurbel-Laune.
> Einfach köstlich und wie immer die selben Steam Jubel bzw. Verteidigungs Arien....


 Wobei ich da zu seiner Verteidigung sagen muss, dass er, auch wenn man es kaum für möglich hält (), einer der wenigen von den Befürwortern für Steam ist, der sich auch schon teilweise kritisch zu Steam bzw. zu dessen DRM geäußert hat.

Und mich zu Steam zu überreden ist eine 'Mission Impossible', da müssten dann schon alle Spiele, und nicht nur die für den PC, auf dieser Plattform erscheinen und sonst nirgendwo anders erhältlich sein.

Ich kaufe mir ja in der Regel noch nicht einmal Spiele mit einfacher Onlineaktivierung. Das einzige was ich besitze welches eine hat ist Two Worlds als PCG-Heftvollversion.
Glücklicherweise gibt es unter diesen Heftvollversionen immer wieder Spiele, bei denen die ursprüngliche Onlineaktivierung entfernt wird, wie Alpha Protocol oder Sacred 2. 

EDIT: Und nicht zu vergessen, die ganzen Games for Windows Live Spiele, bei denen man ein Offline-Konto erstellen kann und kein weiteres DRM hat.


----------



## Mothman (2. August 2012)

Man kann auch einfach mal die Dinge ausprobieren und muss nicht immer alles aus Sturheit und falsch verstandenen Prinzipien von Anfang an jede Entwicklung ablehnen, weil man sich davon in  irgendeiner Form bedroht fühlt. 

Ich finde: Solange man nicht selbst mal "Hand angelegt hat", ist alles was man dazu sagt nur bloße Theorie und paranoides Nachgebrabbel. 
Es gibt halt bei jeder Entwicklung Leute, die bremsen wollen, weil sie irgendwas in ihrem Leben dadurch gefährdet sehen (offline spielen^^).

Ich erinnere mich immer gerne an diesen Cartoon, wo zwei Steinzeitmenschen vor einem Feuer stehen und der eine sagt zum anderen, dass das ja viel zu gefährlich sei und nichts Gutes bringen kann. 
Er hat halt nur das Schlechte darin gesehen  und sein Horizont war eben noch nicht weit genug.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> ...Ich erinnere mich immer gerne an diesen Cartoon, wo zwei Steinzeitmenschen vor einem Feuer stehen und der eine sagt zum anderen, dass das ja viel zu gefährlich sei und nichts Gutes bringen kann.
> Er hat halt nur das Schlechte darin gesehen  und sein Horizont war eben noch nicht weit genug.


 Und mich erinnert dies wiederum an ein Zitat von Einstein:


> Ich bin nicht sicher, mit welchen Waffen der dritte Weltkrieg ausgetragen wird, aber im vierten Weltkrieg werden sie mit Stöcken und Steinen kämpfen.




Und bezüglich der Entwicklung ablehnen, fühle ich mich nicht angesprochen, zumal ich das nicht als Weiterentwicklung betrachte. Würde ich vielleicht tun wenn damit Raubkopien verhindert würden, tun sie aber nicht einmal ansatzweise. 

Im Gegenteil bei Steam ist es sogar möglich bequem gleich auf alle Spiele Zugriff zu haben, ohne immer wieder für jedes einzelne Spiel umständlich suchen zu müssen.


----------



## Mothman (2. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und mich erinnert dies wiederum an ein Zitat von Einstein:


Soviel zur Paranoia. Von Steam zum 3. Weltkrieg.  




MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und bezüglich der Entwicklung ablehnen, fühle ich mich nicht angesprochen, zumal ich das nicht als Weiterentwicklung betrachte. Würde ich vielleicht tun wenn damit Raubkopien verhindert würden, tun sie aber nicht einmal ansatzweise.


Also weil du es nicht als Weiterentwicklung ansiehst, ist es keine? Aber das ist doch genau das, was ich sagen wollte: Ein paar Leute sehen jede (Weiter-)Entwicklung als Rückschritt oder Entwicklung in eine Richtung, bei der sie sich selbst umstellen müssen. Das können manche Leute eben nicht. Die haben ihre alten Sachen "die funktionieren" und würden deshalb die Welt am liebsten einfrieren/konservieren.
Und selbst wenn es keine Weiterentwicklung sein sollte, ist es auf jeden Fall eine Entwicklung. 
Das ist ja nicht das Selbe.



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil bei Steam ist es sogar möglich bequem gleich auf alle Spiele Zugriff zu haben, ohne immer wieder für jedes einzelne Spiel umständlich suchen zu müssen.


Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht. Was meinst du damit?


----------



## MisterSmith (2. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Soviel zur Paranoia. Von Steam zum 3. Weltkrieg.


Nein, das war anders, der Ablauf nochmal in Kurzform: Ablehnung von Steam->Steinzeit ohne Fortschritt->Steinzeit durch Fortschritt



Mothman schrieb:


> Also weil du es nicht als Weiterentwicklung ansiehst, ist es keine? Aber das ist doch genau das, was ich sagen wollte: Ein paar Leute sehen jede (Weiter-)Entwicklung als Rückschritt oder Entwicklung in eine Richtung, bei der sie sich selbst umstellen müssen. Das können manche Leute eben nicht. Die haben ihre alten Sachen "die funktionieren" und würden deshalb die Welt am liebsten einfrieren/konservieren.
> Und selbst wenn es keine Weiterentwicklung sein sollte, ist es auf jeden Fall eine Entwicklung.
> Das ist ja nicht das Selbe.


Unter einer Weiterentwicklung verstehe ich eine Verbesserung. Und da sehe ich bei Steam nur Verschlechterungen, ich will nicht wieder alles aufzählen, dass mit dem automatischen Herunterladen der Daten, trotz Datenträger habe ich schon oft genug erwähnt.
Das ist einfach nur schlecht.



Mothman schrieb:


> Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht. Was meinst du damit?


 Das ist ganz einfach, wenn Steam vor Raubkopien schützen würde, dann wäre es ein Fortschritt. Und das mit dem man muss es genutzt haben, um es zu beurteilen finde ich merkwürdig.

Ich habe bei Bioware einen Account, der mir die Spiele anzeigt und da wurde mir z.B. ein DLC für Dragon Age 2 geschenkt.
Diese Annehmlichkeiten und andere praktische Funktionen meinst du vermutlich, oder was kann ich nicht verstehen, weil ich es nie verwendet habe? EDIT: Mir fällt gerade auf, dass war wohl aus einem anderen Thread von dir.


----------



## Lebensfaenger (30. August 2012)

köstlich euer gezanke, geht aber doch eigentlich am thema vorbei.

grundsätzlich glaube ich dass wir mit EU gerichtsbarkeit besser dran sind als mit der US gerichtsbarkeit (siehe MS).
wobei ich mich frage ob der nachträglich ausschluss von sammelklagen nicht sittenwidrig ist.

steam + 
einfach zu handhaben für den unbedarften nutzer, auch für updates der spiele (wer will der soll)

steam -
verhindert keine raubkopien (hätte skyrim am tag des erscheinens auch als gecrakte version haben können und mir viel ärger erspart)
ohne online kein spiel
abonnentenverträge können im nachhinein geändert werden (bei nicht annahme enteignung)


----------



## MisterSmith (30. August 2012)

Lebensfaenger schrieb:


> ...abonnentenverträge können im nachhinein geändert werden (bei nicht annahme enteignung)


 Nein, keine Enteignung, was einem nie gehört hat(Account), kann einem auch nicht enteignet werden.  Ist aber nicht nur bei Steam so, sondern bei allen Spielen mit Onlineaktivierung.

Wenn die nicht funktioniert hat man außer der Seriennummer und den Daten des Spiels, bei einer Neuinstallation auch keine Möglichkeit mehr zu spielen.


----------

